# Just had partial thyroidectomy, still no diagnosis



## tiffy2shoes (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi All,

I had the right side of my thyroid removed on Monday afternoon. The good news is that there was no cancer (yay!). The bad news is that I still feel that something is not right with my body, and am not convinced that I do not have Hashimoto's. My doctor (rightfully so) has been more concerned about removing the right side, as it was so enlarged and possibly cancerous and not focusing on my concerns about Hashi's. The last lab that I have is below, with only the Free T3 being outside of normal ranges:

TSH: 2.960 (.400-4.000)
Free T4: .97 (.68-1.47)
Free T3: 4.9 (1.5-4.1)

The last information that I have on the size of the right side is also below, but he said that it was significantly larger than what the ultrasound showed:

total right side was 7.6x2.9 cm, with several lobes, the largest of which is 3.8x2.6 cm.

I had many symptoms previously that convinced me that something was not right:
fatigue
weight fluctuations - I could gain then lose 10+ pounds in seemingly no time always feeling cold
changes in bowel movements- very loose stools one day, constipated the next
heavy periods
puffy face
lots of muscle soreness in my shoulders and neck, causing frequent headaches

But recently I started charting my basal body temperature in an effort to see when/if I am ovulating, and it is very low. Ranges between 96.35-96.7.

Does anyone have any advice for me on how to talk to the doctor? I don't want to insist that I have hashi if he thinks that I do not, but I do know that something is not right. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tiffy2shoes said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had the right side of my thyroid removed on Monday afternoon. The good news is that there was no cancer (yay!). The bad news is that I still feel that something is not right with my body, and am not convinced that I do not have Hashimoto's. My doctor (rightfully so) has been more concerned about removing the right side, as it was so enlarged and possibly cancerous and not focusing on my concerns about Hashi's. The last lab that I have is below, with only the Free T3 being outside of normal ranges:
> 
> ...


If you had the right lobe removed, it was sent to pathology and the pathologist would have looked for and identified Hurthle Cells which are indigenous to the thyroid. Bottom line here. So...............you will request the full pathology report? We can go over it together if you like.

Meanwhile, are you on any thyroid med? That Free T3 is pretty high!

Welcome.


----------



## tiffy2shoes (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you for your response! Yes, I will absolutely request the full pathology report. If there are no Hurthle cells, we can rule out Hashi's, correct? Or no?

I am not on thyroid meds for the high T3, and the doctor has said that he doesn't plan on putting me on any meds...I can/will circle back with him on this at my post-op.


----------

